
Deflating the Air Car - phsr
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/environment/deflating-the-air-car
======
JoeAltmaier
Its automatically ridiculous to juxtapose a 1hp 28mph airpowered vehicle with
a 128hp 90mph Camry for instance. How about an air-bike? An air-jitney? Its
not engineering they need, its marketing sense.

